# TPU F@H/WCG Contest



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 9, 2009)

*TechPowerUp! World Community Grid and Folding@Home Teams Crunching/Folding contest. *



*The Grand Prize is a complete turnkey Crunching/Folding rig consisting of the following hardware:*





*Intel Pentium E5200 
Biostar TForce TP35D2-A7
Rosewill Fort 120 CPU Cooler
Nvidia GTX 260
1 GB Crucial Ballistix Trace DDR21066
Seagate 500GB
Antec BP-550Plus 550w PSU
Inwin X-Fighter Case*

*Newtekie1 Prize: Newtekie1 has donated a Biostar 9600 GSO 384mb DDR3 video card as an additional random prize!
(please show your thanks to Newtekie1 for his generosity)





*​


*Shadowdust Prize: Shadowdust has been generous enough to donated a AMD X2 7750BE as an additional random prize!
(please show your thanks to Shadowdust for his generosity)
*






Contest will run from 11:59PM EST on 10/14/09 to 11:59PM EST on 12/12/09


To be eligible for the Prize, you must achieve 60,000 BOINC points *and* 100,000 F@H points within contest time frame (60 days).



Eligible points must be achieved under a user name *Crunching for Team#22175* and *Folding for Team#50711* only.

Eligible winning member cannot hold a Top 10 position on either WCG or F@H Teams.



*Open to all Residents of the Planet Earth* except Antarctica(sorry Penguins). Contest is void where prohibited. This contest is not sanctioned by W1zzard or TechPowerUp! and they shall be held harmless of any liability.


Winner will be selected within 5 days of contest ending and contacted via private message or e-mail address registered with Techpowerup!


----------



## hat (Oct 9, 2009)

Okay... I got 100k F@H points down in 60 days garunteed. 60k BOINC points now... that's a different story... I need a socket A board and some DDR...


----------



## bogmali (Oct 9, 2009)

hat said:


> I need a socket A board and some DDR...



See your thread.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 9, 2009)

so is this like an auto thing? or do we have to say i want in? o man i hope i win!


----------



## dhoshaw (Oct 9, 2009)

That would make a good bump in my PPD for both crunching and folding.


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 9, 2009)

A very, very nice prize Buck.

Good luck to all our members.

I suppose shipping cost is why those outside of the US/Canada are not eligible ?? Any idea what it would take to ship to Europe ??


----------



## EnergyFX (Oct 9, 2009)

Could you please clarify:

"Eligible winning member cannot hold a Top 10 position on either WCG or F@H Teams."

Is this overall pie, daily pie, or both?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 9, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Could you please clarify:
> 
> "Eligible winning member cannot hold a Top 10 position on either WCG or F@H Teams."
> 
> Is this overall pie, daily pie, or both?



i think its like you cant be in the top 10 in either folding or crunching team stats. like you cant be a top 10 contributer in either.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 9, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Could you please clarify:
> 
> "Eligible winning member cannot hold a Top 10 position on either WCG or F@H Teams."
> 
> Is this overall pie, daily pie, or both?



It is overall pie. You are eligible as long as you are not in the 10 ten of either team before the contest starts. Now, if you work yourself in to the top 10 during the competition, you certainly will not be penalized for it.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 9, 2009)

To clarify:

Top 10 Overall in points, not eligible.
Top 10 daily only as long as not top 10 in overall points, eligible.

Yes?

If so, that seems fair. I had assumed top 10 daily PPD.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 9, 2009)

put it this way..


where you considered a "powerfolder" or "powercruncher" 3 months ago? 2 months ago? now?

if you answered yes to more than one of those then you do not qualify IF you are in the top 10 as that is what i would classify as "power" members.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 9, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> To clarify:
> 
> Top 10 Overall in points, not eligible.
> Top 10 daily only as long as not top 10 in overall points, eligible.
> ...



Yes, exactly.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 9, 2009)

heres a question...

since im not in either of those groups would *I* be eligable?


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 9, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> heres a question...
> 
> since im not in either of those groups would *I* be eligable?



Well, I would assume that team captains and moderators would pull themselves out of the running.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 9, 2009)

I so want in this. Its a cool idea and could be a good way to get people to return. I'm positive i can pull off the points needed for this


----------



## bogmali (Oct 9, 2009)

Gentlemen-Let me explain the task and purpose of the contest furthermore: 

1. Is it meant to *boost our team's production*

2. It is also meant to *recruit new members* (and potential ones) when they see the add on TPU's front page.

Now onto _my take_ on the criteria and eligibility as far as who (I think) does not qualify:

1. Top ten production (PIE) NO GO

2. Team Captain/Co-Captain NO GO

3. Here is a good one - If you have enough HW that can meet the goal, let's say in a less than a month, I can consider you as a "power user". Definitely NO GO. So please let's leave it to the folks that could really use this system and are not as fortunate as many of us when it comes to having lots of PC parts

I can post more reasons but I think you all got the idea. 

Also, I think we might be reconsidering to allow team mates from other countries to participate More to follow on that.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 9, 2009)

bog your fedex accnt gives you far better rates than mine. perhaps you could look into foreign shipping.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 9, 2009)

clarify more please-

do you have to have 60k boinc and 100k FaH or do youhave to EARN 60k and 100k folding within the 60 day period?? As it was in the last contest? 

ex if I have 40k boinc to qualify I need 100k at the end of the 60days, not just 60k, right? thanks!


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 9, 2009)

I believe you need to earn that total (60k and 100k Boinc and F@H respectively, so you'd need 100k Boinc seeming you're already at 40k) over the duration of the contest.

To clarify my post further up, I was going to step out anyways before realizing I didn't qualify. I wasn't looking to angle myself in.  Just looking to help answer some of the questions popping up.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 9, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Gentlemen-Let me explain the task and purpose of the contest furthermore:
> 
> 1. Is it meant to *boost our team's production*
> 
> ...


i know i'm not a "power user" I know it won't take the full 60days for me to get the points but it will take a big part of it.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 9, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Well, I would assume that team captains and moderators would pull themselves out of the running.


Paulie, you and i know that *we* do not win the hardware, *we* provide it!

Big thanks to everyone who contributed hardware for the prize rig:

r1ryder
Chicken Patty
Paulieg
Sneekeypeet
Bogmali

......and an *extra big thank you* to the WCG/F@H Teams that work so hard for our causes!


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 9, 2009)

Hmm, Buck, you're getting a PM about shipping expenses.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 9, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Paulie, you and i know that *we* do not win the hardware, *we* provide it!
> 
> Big thanks to everyone who contributed hardware for the prize rig:
> 
> ...



Yup. All I need to know is that the hardware we provide contributes to the team. I for one will keep giving as long as everyone keeps crunching.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 9, 2009)

*Contest now open to International competition*

*After an overwhelming response, El Fiendo has agreed to short-change the local prostitute to cover International shipping. Now you EU guys have no excuse not to "bring the pain"*


----------



## EnergyFX (Oct 10, 2009)

Wait.. this would mean El Fido is a swell guy??  That's just crazy talk!!

Worlds are colliding!!!


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 10, 2009)

I'll get back to you once the pimps have broken all my fingers.  

In other news:







Hehe, look at that destruction. Totally worth it.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 22, 2009)

*Additional prize added to original post!*


----------



## theonedub (Oct 22, 2009)

Newtekie1's logic is sound, 2 prizes are better than 1


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 25, 2009)

I just woke up and realized there's a contest going on.  Just added BOINC to both my working PC's.  E8400 and E6750 crunching.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> I just woke up and realized there's a contest going on.  Just added BOINC to both my working PC's.  E8400 and E6750 crunching.



Sweet, should be good for a little over 1k PPD.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 29, 2009)

Additional prize (cpu) added to OP.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Additional prize (cpu) added to OP.



Awesome, thanks!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 29, 2009)

Almost halfway to the 60k marker. Will I get there in time by the end of contest?
We will have to see.


----------



## mosheen (Oct 29, 2009)

Does the rest of the world include MAURITIUS??

(if you guys even know where it is???  )


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 29, 2009)

Yep, I do believe it does. And if I'm not mistaken its off the coast of Africa in the Indian Ocean.


----------



## mosheen (Oct 29, 2009)

great then so i can start crunching/folding properly now.

i want to win that 9600gso for folding.  

there'll be 3 winners?? or just one??


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 29, 2009)

3 winners. The grand prize is the complete rig, with the 9600 GSO and CPU being additional raffle prizes. I'm pretty sure your name gets removed from the drawing once you've won once to help ensure someone doesn't get all 3. Not sure, but it makes sense.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 29, 2009)

Big ups to ShadowDust! This contest is taking off


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 24, 2009)

Got my 60K BOINC points, and more that necessary folding points.  I'm in!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 24, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Got my 60K BOINC points, and more that necessary folding points.  I'm in!



what you folding with?


----------



## niko084 (Dec 1, 2009)

BUMP.

Times running out!
If you need a few extra points PM me or probably a few other people who have been offering.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 2, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what you folding with?



See my sig.  My main rig (in System Specs) is down for the moment.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 2, 2009)

So I'm almost there. Need about 4k more points to reach the 60k point mark.
Should reach it by the 4th at the latest.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 2, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> So I'm almost there. Need about 4k more points to reach the 60k point mark.
> Should reach it by the 4th at the latest.



How many points did you have on Oct 17th?


----------



## niko084 (Dec 2, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> So I'm almost there. Need about 4k more points to reach the 60k point mark.
> Should reach it by the 4th at the latest.



If you need a boost for any reason just let me know.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 3, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> How many points did you have on Oct 17th?


No idea. I think like 20k ish.



niko084 said:


> If you need a boost for any reason just let me know.



Will do sir


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 8, 2009)

To those who are volunteering their rigs to help other members meet the crunching goal, can you please PM a "how-to". Would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 8, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> To those who are volunteering their rigs to help other members meet the crunching goal, can you please PM a "how-to". Would be greatly appreciated.



all i do with mine is detach from the project and then go to add a project and select WCG again and set it up with there name/password. When its time to switch it back i do the same but with my name again... IDK if there is a better way to do it but thats the way i do it


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 12, 2009)

Contest ends tonight @ Midnight EST. Hopefully there is no hiccup with the stats server. Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## bogmali (Dec 12, 2009)

Good luck to everyone who's made the cut.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 13, 2009)

We eagerly await the verdict.  Good luck everyone.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 14, 2009)

Have the winners been decided yet?


----------



## hat (Dec 14, 2009)

Don't think so.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2009)

i hope they pick soon. I would love to get something but congrats to anyone that gets it and good luck everyone


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 14, 2009)

Look, look.  I got my crunching badge at last.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Look, look.  I got my crunching badge at last.



congrats


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Dec 14, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Look, look.  I got my crunching badge at last.



WTG!!! 
Good luck to all that participated in this event!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 17, 2009)

*The Winners*

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1679955#post1679955


----------

